# Help goat with deep cut on leg



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

My pigmy doe was playing on a hard plastic lawn Chair about a month ago & somehow got her leg at the ankle wedged in the back of the chair where the decorative spaces are about as wide as a pencils. When I found her -her ankle was grossly swollen and you could see it was cut into but could tell how deep due to swelling. I took her to the Vet ASAP. She was given antibiotics. The swelling went away and the cut was healing - she seemed to be doing very well until 3 days ago - I noticed she was limping again. I looked and the cut had spilt open & looked deep. I called the vet and she told me to scrub her leg and was given more antibiotics for internal & external. I was told to wash her leg twice a day and apply ointment & cover with gauze. Tonight as I washed her leg a flap of skin about 1 inch by 1 inch flapped back and underneath her bare bone was exposed!!! I am shocked and extremely worried. Can anyone give me advise?


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Get her to vet ASAP - infection in her bone is very serious - do antibiotics per vet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would bring her back to the vet...bone being exposed maybe her flesh is rotting away from it?? or she re injured the leg tearing the skin..if the skin is healthy the vet maybe able to stitch the wound other wise he may have to cut away the rotting skin to save the rest...without seeing it its hard to tell...but a vet visit would be advised..I would also give a tetanus antitoxin shot if she is not UTD on her cd&t..

best wishes


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm taking her back to the vet first thing in the morning. She acts ok - just limping ... I am worried sick over this! What could cause this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its hard to say..she could have ripped the scab off or her tender fresh scar...or infection is setting in...hopefully the vet will be able to answer once he sees her...

keep us posted


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you ever seen anything like this and will it heal?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a doe that was attacked by a coyote before I owned her...she had a big patch on her back leg that never truly healed..it was to the bone as well...it had formed a crust of sorts...but every time she bummed it, it bled..we tried many things to help it , short of skin grafting...but ended up being best left alone..the leather like crust it formed actually kept it from infection and such...the vet advised us against wrapping it which caused it to stay moist...with your goat it maybe different..


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks .... I will post again after she is seen at the Vets tomorrow. I just hope & pray she will be ok ...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Make sure she continues to eat and drink, and doesn't become lethargic. B complex and probios will help keep her rumen functioning and her immune system up. Good luck!


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

My vet told me to wait another week and I brought my goat back early !and she said it was a good call ...go with your gut !get that get to the vet.... Stay on top of every thing till the goat is at 100% .... That's what work for me( I thought my young buck was going to lose half his foot or more) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the bone is exposed, she needs a vet.


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

I took her to a different vet than the one I started out with - really disappointed in the care she got with the first vet .... Anyways this vet shaved away her fur & cleaned it real good & bandaged her - it wasn't bone I saw it was tendons- the wound is infected & the tissue is dying because of the original injury - lost circulation to that area. The vet gave her an injection of antibiotic (the other vet sent her home with pills -didn't wash or clean the wound no bandage) This vet said to bring her back Monday Morning to be checked & another injection & bandage change. The vet hopes they can get the infection under control - I can't hardly repeat this .... But here it goes - vet is concerned of her losing her foot .... I'm Believing Jesus to put His healing Hand on her to be good as new and completely whole.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear that  . Prayers to you that she'll recover from her injury and all will be well. I'm sure Jesus will protect her no matter what happens, he loves all creatures great and small :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so glad you got a good vet to care for her!! I cant believe the other vet gave pills!! which did little to no good for her at all!! poor baby!...Prayers sent for full recovery!!


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

I feel so bad that I was so ignorant .... I have not had any experience with any thing serious with my goats - we have 4 - and I trusted the first vet I took her to - the vet is a small town country vet... Looking back I should have questioned everything! I just hope and pray she will recover 100%. She's a very loving & affectionate goat! What a difference the Vet I took her to this Morning! Like day & Night. She is a small town country vet as well. The 2 vets are within 5 miles of each other...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad you seen another vet.

We put a lot of faith in our vets to find they don't know much, which is so unfair and sad.
So don't blame yourself, at least now she is getting the help she needs by a good vet and you know who not to go to.

Prayers for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Pam....You trusted him because he was a vet..a trained professional who should have known better....sounds like you have a keeper now to form a good relationship with him so he will support your goats needs when most needed..


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input & support. I will update as we see what each day gives us.


----------



## trinikid (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey I Know what you are going through , don't worry be strong , stay positive , she will be fine i'm sure, but you might want to keep some Negasunt powder handy , it kills any bacteria ,and helps the graphing process with the skin ... some times the various sprays they use , somehow affects their eating behaviour , so I stuck to this one ..... hang in there ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never heard of Negasunt,some might not be able to get it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never heard of this either, so did a little reading...made by Bayer

Negasunt powder is very dangerous to dogs ...from what I read it will cause kidney shut down..so please use caution if you have dogs..a small lick can kill the dog...
this is what I found
made up of Coumaphos: 3% Propoxur: 2% Sulfanilamide: 5% is used safely on Goats sheep, buffalo and cattle...
Negasunt® is indicated for following –
Maggoted wounds
Foot lesions of FMD
Surgical wounds
Accidental wounds
Navel infections


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Those are pretty close to the same ingredients as in Wonder Dust. The active chemical, sulfanilimide is the same.


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

I took Billie to the vets this morning for her re-check... Vet said she is doing a little better but not as good as she had hoped. There is not that much infection left - the damage is mostly due to the loss of blood flow from the original cause of injury -it has caused the tissue to die. She needs more healthy tissue to mend so she doesn't lose her foot. Vet said she has a 50% chance at this point. Vet said we have done all that can be done for now the rest is up to God. - I will continue to give her the antibiotic injections & keep it clean & bandaged- I take Billie back on Friday so I'm praying more than enough healthy tissue form by then - then the Vet can & will reattach (stitch) the muscel in the front of her leg that is comeltly severed. I will continue to update. Thanks again to everyone here.


----------



## trinikid (Jun 5, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I have never heard of this either, so did a little reading...made by Bayer
> 
> Negasunt powder is very dangerous to dogs ...from what I read it will cause kidney shut down..so please use caution if you have dogs..a small lick can kill the dog...
> this is what I found
> ...


Maybe in Theory is Dangerous for dogs :shocked:.....but iv owned 20 + dogs before I started goats , I had American Pit bulls , German Shepherds , and Mallinois ... and it save them time after time , after fights and puncture wounds...( and iv seen them lick it :think a couple times...
Maybe be due to strict laws in the US :flag:, it may not be available for resale...

I Don't want you guys to get me wrong please :thinking:, I love animals and wouldn't hurt them , sometimes when you see them hurt or sick ,you just want to do whatever you think is right to make them smile, if you know what I mean ..., I would open a few antibiotic caplets sometimes , and pour it on the wounds ,or sit up all night rubbing their heads, when you think bucks fight,,, well its nothing compared to 3 pit bulls fighting over territory .... :hair:

We have a lot of farmers here in Trinidad , lots of them did it without vets , and has lots of hands on experience , they would feed them some mix grass or ( bushes ) as we call it ..... and they would be better soon ...

PS - I'm hoping to learn some secrets from them :angel2:, i'll share them don't worry...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katherinehpr said:


> I took Billie to the vets this morning for her re-check... Vet said she is doing a little better but not as good as she had hoped. There is not that much infection left - the damage is mostly due to the loss of blood flow from the original cause of injury -it has caused the tissue to die. She needs more healthy tissue to mend so she doesn't lose her foot. Vet said she has a 50% chance at this point. Vet said we have done all that can be done for now the rest is up to God. - I will continue to give her the antibiotic injections & keep it clean & bandaged- I take Billie back on Friday so I'm praying more than enough healthy tissue form by then - then the Vet can & will reattach (stitch) the muscel in the front of her leg that is comeltly severed. I will continue to update. Thanks again to everyone here.


Poor Billie. 

Praying for better news his next visit.


----------



## Katherinehpr (Jun 7, 2014)

Took Billie for Her re check at the vet today ..... With a our Dr & her senior vet to get a second opinion .... They said muscle & tendons are severed BUT It appears the nerves are not so they say it will heal... So I take her back on Wednesday for them to fashion a splint so her hoof will not knuckle under and she will not drag her toes. I am SO THANKFUL for good news!!!!! �� She is still on antibiotic injunctions & ointment with bandages.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I am so happy to hear it went good.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome! I hope it gets better from here on out


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great news!!! : )


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Unfortunately a lot of this learned the hard way when it comes to our goats and that's how we get the knowledge I know personally I learned a lot and I switched that's just like you did and my Newet and up saving my bucks foot which most of the half was almost cut off and I could hardly think straight even though my wedding was a week away I was actually more concerned about my baby buck who thanks to my vet is pretty much 100% ! so stay strong and hang in there and just keep an eye on her and go with your gut goats are remarkable animals and when taking care of ,can make incredible comebacks ....I've been through it personally !!!! don't beat yourself up, just keep your hopes up N have faith


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

I am so happy you got good news on your Goat


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

